# Breeding pocket pits?



## Storm~Ran (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi so this is probably in the wrong section but i just made an account and cant figure out how to create a post. Im looking for information on breeding and the problems from breeding a pocket pit with a blue nose pit. the pocket pit being the male. I recently got a rescue pit that is a blue nose. she was already pregnant when we got her. I have always had spayed dogs for the most part other than rescue pups in shelters when i was young. Ive heard some say its unhealthy to breed and its better to spay and others say different. In the end the decision is mine because the female blue nose/ storm. is mine. But my roommate/best friend has a pocket red nose pitbull that he really wants to breed with her in 6 or 7 months after she has had a break from being a mom. My question is what kind of health problems that can cause for storm, being a mom twice in a year span. i think she's about a year and a half now and has 6 puppies that are now 7 weeks old. that was uncontrolled though because as I said she was pregnant when we rescued her. But should i not allow it to happen again with the pocket pit? could it cause health problems for storm? and also i have read as much as i can. The pocket pit comes from 2 different breeds. I never found a forum on breeding the pocket pit himself. Can their be health effects from allowing him to breed? Also if you can tell me how to make a post id appreciate it haha.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Storm~Ran. I'm hoping that you don't take it the wrong way but there are a few things you might want to consider before breeding any dog. First, what you have are mixed breed dogs, they are not American Pit Bull Terriers, which are the only "Pit Bull". Red nose, Blue nose or any color nose is not a type, breed or bloodline, it is simply the color of the dogs nose. These terms are often used by back yard breeders who take advantage of uninformed people making the dog sound special or pure breed. 
The shelters across the country are over flowing with mixed breed dogs and it would be wrong to add to that problem by creating even one more liter. Dogs should only be intentionally breed by professional breeders who not only know what they are doing but have a full record of the dogs lineage, it's pedigree papers. These are records of the dogs ancestors that have been breed for structure, temperament and health. 
In answer to your question, when breeding mixed dogs it is impossible for anyone to predict what the puppies will be like as there is no way of guessing what it's previous lineage was on either side. 
They are your dogs so you will do what ever you want to do but before you make a decision maybe spend some time learning about the breed and it's history.


You have successfuly created a post asking this question if you ment "How to create a new thread", open the section of the forum that the new thread is going into and on the left side of the page there is a grey box that says 'NEW THREAD'. Click on that box , put in a title for the thread and post in the dialog box below it. If you need more help you only need to ask. The folks here are always earger to help those that want to learn.


Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Joe said it all, except...
There is no such thing as a "pocket pit". There is a Pocket Class in the ABKC registry for American Bullies, not APBTs.


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

First, "Rednose" is 'short' for the term "Old Family Red Nose (OFRN), which is a strain of bloodlines that make up the 'red' color of dogs. Not all red dogs are actually 'rednoses'. but the term is used loosely by amateurs.
People are referring their blue colored or bully dogs to 'bluenose', as someone else mentioned.

Whether you have a cockapoo or a pocket bully, (believe it or not, the cockapoo has been around for 60 years and is still not recognized by AKC, where as the Pocket Bully is recognized by ABKC... lol) throwing two dogs together without knowing their history, bloodlines or if there is any genetic health issues is unethical and can be disastrous. You have to be ready for the worse. 

Medically speaking, they say it is healthier for the uterus when you breed back to back,(less chance or pyometra) but not always healthier for the female dog. A female dog is different than a woman. But most people see their pets 'as human' and refer our qualities to them.

Now for the PETA Myth. 
When we stop and really think about the dogs in the shelter, their age and who dropped them off, ...it wasn't the breeder. Owners are responsible for dogs at the shelter. Whether the dog came from a responsible breeder or BYB, the owner dropped off the dog. PETA blames the breeders which clears the owners for being accountable for their actions. Now with that being said, dogs are in the shelter for many reasons. Some reasons are legit. Some are not.

There is a lot to breeding. You have to ask yourself many questions. You have to be ready for emergencies or 'what if no one wants your pups that are now 12 week old or older. What if she has a litter of 15? 
Ask yourself your reason for breeding. Just because your boyfriends roommate 'wants to', is not a reason to breed.

Spay your girl, after this litter and let her enjoy her happy life


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Hypercane said:


> First, "Rednose" is 'short' for the term "Old Family Red Nose (OFRN), which is a strain of bloodlines that make up the 'red' color of dogs. Not all red dogs are actually 'rednoses'. but the term is used loosely by amatures.
> 
> People are referring their blue colored or bully dogs to 'bluenose', as someone else mentioned.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything said here for the most part. While "red nose" is sometimes used as short for the OFRN dogs that is not always the case. I find that most times people are using red or blue nose are BYB's trying to make their dogs sound fancy or special. Red or blue nose is nothing more, outside of true APBT circles, than the color of a dogs nose. The OFRN are VERY tightly bred and most likely not going to be found out in the genera public. The DD are both red, with red noses, and the amber eyes, red toes, lips and eyes characteristic of the OFRN yet I can all but guarantee there is not a drop of OFRN in them. When I was new I thought there was a chance but I quickly learned how wrong I was! Lol. I guess anything is possible, as there was a true OFRN breeder local in Flametree not too long ago but I highly doubt one of his dogs got into careless hands that allowed it to breed indiscriminately.

I've covered the rest of this in pm's with the original poster when they reached out to me. I didn't even get into the potential costs when something goes wrong like birthing problems, pyometra, or health problems with the newborn pups, which can absolutely happen. It seems to be falling on deaf ears to the point that the comment was made that dogs are no different than people and because people "cross breed" it's a-ok to do that with dogs indiscriminately. Sigh.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

You can lead a horse to the water …………….


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> I agree with everything said here for the most part. While "red nose" is sometimes used as short for the OFRN dogs that is not always the case. I find that most times people are using red or blue nose are BYB's trying to make their dogs sound fancy or special. Red or blue nose is nothing more, outside of true APBT circles, than the color of a dogs nose. The OFRN are VERY tightly bred and most likely not going to be found out in the genera public. The DD are both red, with red noses, and the amber eyes, red toes, lips and eyes characteristic of the OFRN yet I can all but guarantee there is not a drop of OFRN in them. When I was new I thought there was a chance but I quickly learned how wrong I was! Lol. I guess anything is possible, as there was a true OFRN breeder local in Flametree not too long ago but I highly doubt one of his dogs got into careless hands that allowed it to breed indiscriminately.
> 
> I've covered the rest of this in pm's with the original poster when they reached out to me. I didn't even get into the potential costs when something goes wrong like birthing problems, pyometra, or health problems with the newborn pups, which can absolutely happen. It seems to be falling on deaf ears to the point that the comment was made that dogs are no different than people and because people "cross breed" it's a-ok to do that with dogs indiscriminately. Sigh.......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, that is why I stated that it was used "Loosely by amateurs".


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Please spay this poor female.


----------

